# Website Re-designed - Feedback Wanted



## DanGrasley (Apr 12, 2008)

Have a look and let me know what you think.

http://www.dangrasley.com


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 12, 2008)

I think you need more variety on your wedding section.  I don't know enough about wedding portraiture to comment more, only that if you look in the professional gallery here you will see there is very steep competition.  The portraits of the children are not *excellent* imo.  I would really examine childrens portraiture that goes beyond snapshots.  I think your general gallery of landscapes has some good stuff.


----------

